# Why arent TT Z's good for drag racing?



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

I know z's are heavy but they pack a lot of hp. Why arent they a good drag car? Rear wheel twin turbo what more you can ask for.
peace


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

They aren't that bad...I know of a few automatic TT Z's that are running 11-10 second times, and are still regularly driven on the street. As for why they aren't common, I would think their weight and their uncomfortable engine bays make them not too tuner friendly...but they are around.


----------

